# Fan blowing on to hardware?



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

So, my specs are under my name. I have a corsair TX 850W PSU on the top-back of my case, sucking in through the bottom and lowing out the back. I also have a side fan on the case which blows air on to the hardware such as the graphics card and CPU. There is also another fan at the front-bottom to blow air onto my Hard-Drive. So really it's the general airflow:








except with an extra fan on the side to cool things down.

However, I also have another fan on the rear of the case just below my PSU, in line with my CPU. Now, this fan blows on to the CPU and has different speed settings. Surely this will make it so the hot air just keeps circulating in there? That's the way the man that built it did it. Is it better to have it so it sucks the air out? Is there any way to get that fan to do so, or would I need a new fan?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

This might help: 

Suggested Fan Placement and Cooling

CPU/Heatsink fan blowing down on heatsink

Fan in front of case pulling in cool air

Fan in _rear of case pulling hot air out of the case and blowing out the back_

Fan on top pulling warm air out of the case (heat rises)

Most instances, side case fans pulling cool air into the case with the exception of any very near the top of the case to take advantage of the hot air rises scenario.

Smooth air flow front to back in case​
Other Considerations:

Move ribbon cables out of the air flow area if possible

Suggest round IDE cables for best air flow​
Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks. Is there any way to get the fan sucking the hot air out of the case? Coud I just unscrew it and turn it around?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yep, that is what you need to do, just take the screws out, turn it around and ala, you are in business.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks, I did it. Only thing is, the "suction power" (for want of a better word) doesn't seem very strong; I could hardly feel it, and the GPU temp has rose, but only by 1C. Are there any fans created for the sole purpose of blowing on to hardware, and aren't good at sucking out the hot air?

[edit]
Actually I noticed I'd turned my GPU fan speed down by accident. Now it's about 1C cooler than what it was before


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, I have another question. Currently I have an 80mm fan on the side (it's 80mm from top left to top right screw - 80mm length). There aren't any more screws on the side, but is there a way I could fit a larger fan on the side? Are there any "stick-on" fans, or something of the like that I could use, and how much would it benefit?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Most of those fans, you can just drill holes for them and fit them in if there is an air grill there to vent the air flow (in or out). I like the 120mm fans, they run slower than the 80mm, therby making less noise and they blow a whole lot more air. My favorite is the Antec Tri-Cool 3 speed fans.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah but There's a glass window on the side with various pieces of metal. The case side was designed to only hold that sized fan.

[edit]
Damn I've just realised how stupid that is. Basically, I can't get any bigger then because the only "mesh" to suck air from is big enough for the 80mm.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Unless you want to do some surgery and make the hole bigger and mesh it, you are stuck with the 80mm one. It will most likely do the job for you anyway, so don't sweat the small stuff and that is small stuff.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK well currently I've got an 80mm on the side and lower front, and I think a smaller one that sucks out on the back. Would it benefit me upgrading the front and back fans to I think it's 120mm? How much would it benefit?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The most important one is the one in the back, and the one in the front is next in importance. Don't think the side fans are worth messing with. If you have a place for the 120's over the 80's in the front and back, you will see computer that is quieter and more air flow which normally translates to a cooler rig. There are no downsides unless you have to overhaul the case to get that done. Then, I am not sure it is worth it unless you have serious heating problems.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

heres how i set mine up and its fairly cool and keeping my cpu cool 

1 fan pull air on hd's 

1 rear fan pull in air

1 side fan pull in air

air vents though vent holes i have in my case and the 120mm fan i have in my 650watt power king psu sucks the air out of it

semphron 2800+ socket 462 a 2.0ghz cpu runs 100 degree under pressure 88-90 in idle

case temp 80-90 degree

hd1-3 77-80 degree

fairly cool - warm in mine doesnt over heat though, fast though for me due to the psu i put in


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

nah, I've figured it out. I'm going to cover up the PCI covers under the graphics card, get a new CPU heatsink, have one 120mm exhaust fan under the PSU, 2 intake 120mm fans near HDD and my 90mm intake on the side.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

As long as it works for you, but I don't agree with one fan in back pulling hot air out of the case and one pulling in cool air. I think both should be pulling hot air out of the case. 

BTW, please quote temps as Celsius when you talk about how warm things are so we are all on the same page.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

No, you don't get me, maybe I confused exhaust and intake up. I'm having the PSU to pull the air out of the case, and one 120mm underneath that on the back pulling the air out as well. Everything on the back is pulling air out, and I'm going to cover up the exposed PCI covers underneath my GPU. I'll also be having 2 fans on the front, and one on the side, and they will all pull the air in.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That is great, you have it right.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

just one more little thing:

judging from what i have read, it sounds like you have negative air pressure (more air is being sucked out then sucked in). im not sure if this is true, but if it is you may want to find some way of covering up those ventilation holes in the back because they will suck in air, not allowing the air to move out. this will also make your case very dusty. however, i do not know the speeds of your fans, so i cannot say for sure if this is true or not


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

there is only one on the back, not including the PSU. The rest (one on the side, and soon to be 2 at the front) take in air, but yes I'll cover up the slots anyway,


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

actually if you have more intake then outtake, i would leave them uncovered. hot air will be leaving them


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, ATM there are 2 fans intake, and 1 fan outtake as well as the PSU, but soon it will be 3 intake.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

when there are 3 intake, uncover the holes. the change will be small but there may still be some


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

well it should be 2 intake and 3 out take if you have the space for it and 3 psu not including the psu this will have good cooling power


----------

